# 25 Ton MTD Log Splitter Engine Swap!



## Paulshor (Jul 20, 2020)

Hey there, new to the group, I have a quick question. I have a 25 ton MTD Log Splitter and the motor recently went bad. It was a B&S 12j702-1739-D1 0103025 which they do not make anymore, does anyone know which motor will perfectly align to my splitter and the crankshaft without any modifications? Any help would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

please post a picture of the splitter.
I like honda engines in the gx series.
we use the gx 390 engines on the splitters..
they are 13 hp.
click here for the gx honda engines at northern tool


----------



## pda1 (7 mo ago)

Paulshor said:


> Hey there, new to the group, I have a quick question. I have a 25 ton MTD Log Splitter and the motor recently went bad. It was a B&S 12j702-1739-D1 0103025 which they do not make anymore, does anyone know which motor will perfectly align to my splitter and the crankshaft without any modifications? Any help would be awesome, thanks.


We both have the same MTD machine and the situation with the same model engine. The engine will only start using ether, it consumes too much oil and the cylinder compression is about 60 psi.

I want to put a horizontal shaft engine on it, maybe a HF Predator, and have seen a YouTube video of a man who did it.

I am concerned that the hydraulic pump will then be above the reservoir and won't function properly or will be damaged.

Any ideas?


----------



## charles g (7 mo ago)

welcome
before going crazy on your emptying wallet, take some time and clean the fuel system, at the gas tank on a mtd branded motor you should see a fuel line nipple screwed into the gas tank , that is also a fuel filter, replace it, do a good cleaning/overhaul or replace the carburetor esp if it has sat for long times with ethanol base gas in it 'it should run properly
as to compression,PLEASE remember the motor has a auto compression release built into the camshaft which partly holds open the exhaust valve and cuts out when the motor hits a certain rpm range.just after fire up. this makes the 60 pound reading your getting normal .


----------



## pda1 (7 mo ago)

OK, will do. It's a pretty rugged engine in that the mouse nests under the flywheel have caught on fire several times...no joke.

Charles....your opinion on this is the same I've heard in 2 days. Yes, the splitter gets used about once per year (though run for many hours when in use). But what can account for the high oil consumption? At least 10 ounces must be added every time the gas tank is filled.

Thanks


----------



## charles g (7 mo ago)

pda1 said:


> OK, will do. It's a pretty rugged engine in that the mouse nests under the flywheel have caught on fire several times...no joke.
> 
> Charles....your opinion on this is the same I've heard in 2 days. Yes, the splitter gets used about once per year (though run for many hours when in use). But what can account for the high oil consumption? At least 10 ounces must be added every time the gas tank is filled.
> 
> Thanks


omg do i have the same mouse issue at my place. a toro snow blower with a loncin made honda clone, every year before starting it had to remove mother mouse and her offspring, same with my prized original 1965 and 66 cub cadet tractors, every K model kohler has to be cleaned of mice before starting, if i don't fire!, and man do burning mice stink. last time just a few weeks back we removed NO LYE 14 mice from under the one cover. most have been 3 or 4 generations of the little suckers in there

motor wise this ethonal gas can not be stored for very long it causes more harm than people can think of, and one other note,change that oil good chance it has gas in it making the motor smoke


----------



## pda1 (7 mo ago)

Fixed. I'm reluctant to tell you this. Prior to the fix I cleaned the carburetor, blew out the jets, etc.

Yesterday, I had noticed some interesting phenomena of air escaping from what appeared to be between the Head and the block but thought it was just air from the spinning flywheel.

So, to my surprise the Head bolts were very slightly loose. Tightened 'em up and the engine started with the first pull and no ether needed. It runs fine....for now.

Thanks for the inspiration.

Peter


----------



## charles g (7 mo ago)

i have long gotten into a habit of retorquing head bolts first at 20 hours than every 50 when i check the valves , simple servicing helps stop issues down the line


----------

